# Is 28% protein enough for puppy food?



## AdrianVall (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey guys,

I'm feeding my puppies Healthwise chicken and rice formula puppy formula to my 14 week and 10 week boxer and pitbull. The food is VERY similar to California Natural, and the same company makes it at almost half the price. So I figured I'd try it. I gotta say.. SO FAR SO GOOD!! 

Anwyway, it had 28% in the food.. is that enough for puppies? I keep reading contradicting statements hearing that to much protein is not good for puppies, then I read other people saying that puppies should have a LOT of protein for proper growth..

So what's the truth?


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

There is no truth because not enough research has been done on the subject. 

I think 28% protein is plenty enough for a puppy. Also I don't believe it's too much either unless maybe you have a giant breed.

Most puppy food is somewhere between 22-30% protein. Unless it's a high protein food like Orijen. But I wouldn't be worried about the pup not getting enough protein.

The thing that most people are worried about is pups getting too much protein and growing too fast.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Loupin posted this link in another thread, http://www.msu.edu/~silvar/hips.htm

It looked like a far more reliable source than most of what you see on the net. I think it may have given 28% as the minimum.


----------



## lightforce18 (May 6, 2009)

I didnt start my yogi on Orijen till now and hes going to be 9 months next week. I think the puppy orijen stuff will be ok for him.


----------



## bully (Sep 16, 2009)

Here is another good read. Again, please note the sources of the info...

http://www.orijen.ca/orijen/Myths_of_High_Protein.pdf


These guys have done their homework.

The Conclusion

"In conclusion, the continued existence of this false myth
about dietary protein is an uncomfortable reminder of the
lack of sophistication, lack of critical thought, and reliance
on oversimplified and attractive dogma that persists in our
profession. This is only one example of many false myths,
misinformation, and partial truths that are repeated from
decade to decade. Until a more critical approach with standards
and oversight are brought to bear in our profession,
we will likely continue to be ensnared in false myths despite
the presence of sound science."



AdrianVall said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm feeding my puppies Healthwise chicken and rice formula puppy formula to my 14 week and 10 week boxer and pitbull. The food is VERY similar to California Natural, and the same company makes it at almost half the price. So I figured I'd try it. I gotta say.. SO FAR SO GOOD!!
> 
> ...


I think another important measurement is not only the amount of protein, but the quality of protein. A good quality (no by-products) meat or fish kibble with no grainy fillers at a minimum protein level of 30+% would be my recommendation for any puppy.


----------



## brecken (Oct 25, 2009)

AdrianVall said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm feeding my puppies Healthwise chicken and rice formula puppy formula to my 14 week and 10 week boxer and pitbull. The food is VERY similar to California Natural, and the same company makes it at almost half the price. So I figured I'd try it. I gotta say.. SO FAR SO GOOD!!
> 
> ...


Natura food is the best food you can feed your dog i recommened these products to my customers when they are wanting to switch foods or start a puppy food. healthwise is a really really good food, but if you are worried about protein you can put them on innova, that has a higher protein.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Should be fine. 

My Pit pups are eating food that is 30% protein. I've raised many pups into healthy adults. Most of mine eat high protein foods. Usually with high fat as well.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

brecken said:


> Natura food is the best food you can feed your dog i recommened these products to my customers when they are wanting to switch foods or start a puppy food. healthwise is a really really good food, but if you are worried about protein you can put them on innova, that has a higher protein.


Actually Innova puppy is 28% as well. At least it was about half a year ago when I fed it.


----------



## brecken (Oct 25, 2009)

i dont remember if it was lg breed innova pup or regular innova pup but one of them i thought had a higher protein


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

brecken said:


> i dont remember if it was lg breed innova pup or regular innova pup but one of them i thought had a higher protein


I just checked. Large breed innova puppy is 25% and regular innova puppy is 28%...


----------



## brecken (Oct 25, 2009)

i fed mine california natural and i dont remember how much protein is in that


----------

